
The Pandemic Has Parents Fleeing from Schools–Maybe Forever - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/09/homschooling-boom-pandemic/616303/
======
abrookewood
I'm going to go out on a limb and assert that the author has never tried to
work from home, while simultaneously trying to teach one or more children.
It's ridiculously hard and not something I (or any of my friends) want to
repeat anytime soon.

